# no gas to the carb



## skeetermcg (Jan 24, 2013)

it's a lawn mower with a briggs engine not sure the year of the engine when we try to prime it all we're feeling is air no gas


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Check to see if the primer line from the bulb to the carb has any cracks in it or disconected. Gas in the tank? Mabey a stuck inlet needle, not allowing fuel to flow into carb. Can you post the Model # of the engine.


----------



## skeetermcg (Jan 24, 2013)

*model*

the model is 12h802 yes there is and it's fresh gas I replaced the fuel line


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

After looking at the model #, this engine does not have a seperate primer hose. Have you checked the bulb for any cracks? Make sure the air cleaner bolts are tight. The primer forces air through a hole where the air cleaner meets the carb. There is also a gasket between the air cleaner and carb. Check to see if it is good. Try removing the float bowl nut on the carb to see if fuel is actually getting into the carb. The float should move freely. Clamp the fuel line before removing the float bowl.
You will not necessairly feel fuel when you prime it. Have you tried to start it after you prime it?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree with Rentahusband :thumbsup:,the gasket between the air cleaner and carb could be your problem.People over tighten the air filter housing and cause it to warp,which leads to an air leak in the primer passage.Doubling up the gaskets or careful use of gasket sealer should cure the problem.


----------



## skeetermcg (Jan 24, 2013)

The gasket in front of the carb is good. The bulb has no cracks in it. We do try to start it when we prime it. it's not warped. there is gas going to the carb


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Your first post said you were getting air but no gas.If you are now getting gas,do you also have spark? Try a new spark plug.More info will get more people replying with more suggestions.All engines need fuel,compression and spark at the correct time to run.Let us know what you find.


----------



## skeetermcg (Jan 24, 2013)

yes we're gettting a spark. We tested the coil. I loosened the bowl nut on the carb and some gas came out. That's how I know we're getting gas. and the spark plug is brand new.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

skeeter, 

usmcgrunt was trying to tell you that even if you have gas to the carb, and the bowl is filling to the proper level, you can still have problems. If the air cleaner base has been over-tightened it can, and often does, warp where it meets the carb. Often, just doubling the gasket between the carb and the air cleaner base will do the trick if it hasn't warped too badly. Have you tried this? It is a common problem. If you are certain that the air from the primer is getting into the carb, then you will be needing to clean the carb.

You might find the following pages helpful:
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/briggs_125K02.asp
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/briggs_walbro_lms_carb.asp


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Agree that the carb may need to be cleaned, being you have fuel in the bowl and spark. Does it feel like it has good compression? Looks like there is an idle mixture screw. Try turning it clockwise (gently) until it stops and turn back out 11/2 turns.


----------



## skeetermcg (Jan 24, 2013)

The mower is trying to go. how can I get it to go? it's a brand new carb. it has good compression.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

will it start and run even for a few seconds with a shot of starting fluid or by priming it with a few teaspoons of gas in the carburetor?


----------



## skeetermcg (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll try that. hope that works.


----------

